# Which smug villager out of the two is the best?



## peachy13 (Jun 22, 2015)

They're both pretty cool, but I think I like Marshal better


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

Marshal is cool but lopez  will always have my heart


----------



## mintellect (Jun 23, 2015)

MARSHAL MARSHMALLOWS ALL THE WAY


----------



## Aichan (Jun 23, 2015)

Marshal!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh these are my two favourite smug villagers xD


I'm going to have to go with Marshal, only because I made this stupid story that me and Bam got married and Marshal was my child xD (don't ask how that is supposed to work xD)


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 24, 2015)

zell is cool and i like deer


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Zell! I think he looks better than Marshal. c:


----------



## Opal (Jun 26, 2015)

I like marshal more, he's cuter, and he's also my dreamie soo


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 26, 2015)

I love Marshal </3 makes me sad because he moved out a coupe weeks ago, so i have to do the dreaded 16 vlllager cycle to get him back. I do love Zell though!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jun 27, 2015)

AHHH I can't choose!
Marshal <3
Oh wait, maybe I can...
My favorite deer has always been Beau, but Lopez is still so very precious..,


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 27, 2015)

Zell <3 Have both him and Marshal in my town but he'll always be my favourite of the two.


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

mARSHAL IS THE BEST


----------



## Keyblades (Jul 6, 2015)

Zell is pretty cute.


----------



## TheSeal (Jul 7, 2015)

marshal<3


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

always marshal~
i miss having him in my town D:​


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

That's a tough one. I picked Zell, but Marshal is pretty cute.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't really know who Zell is... But I think I like Marshal more, but that's really because of his name.. He reminds me of Marshal Lee xD


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Obvious vote, but Marshal111!!!1111!!!!!111


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

I like Zell a bit better then Marshal


----------



## sleepel (Jul 9, 2015)

Marshal, between the two.


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 9, 2015)

Marshalllll~ <3


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

I prefer Zell!


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Zell by far!


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

marshal wins i feel it​


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 31, 2015)

Marshal is the cutest. <3


----------



## derezzed (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm with Zell, by a mile. I definitely don't hate Marshal, but I do think he's slightly overrated and I prefer Zell in every aspect. I like Zell's design better, I like his house better, I like his initial shirt better, I even like his catchphrase better, and... you get the idea :-/


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 1, 2015)

Zell was one of my first villagers when I made my town and he's cute because he looks like an Oreo cookie. But I prefer marshal because out of all the squirrels he's the cutest and I have enough deer favorites already ^^ also zells eyes always look tired


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Zell definitely <3


----------

